# Desearía estar ahora allí



## Ma biche

Buenas tardes, 
No tengo ni idea de alemán (0) pero me gustaría escribir algo así
"Mucha suerte esta noche. Todo irá muy bien. Estoy completamente segura de ello.Desearía estar ahora allí "

Rescatando hilos del foro , diccionario, etc.. voy a hacer un modesto intento: 

"Viel Glück heute Abend. Alles wirst gut sein . Ich bin ganz sicher. Ich würsche, ich wäre da jetz"

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Liana

Ma biche said:


> Buenas tardes,
> No tengo ni idea de alemán (0) pero me gustaría escribir algo así
> "Mucha suerte esta noche. Todo irá muy bien. Estoy completamente segura de ello.Desearía estar ahora allí "
> 
> Rescatando hilos del foro , diccionario, etc.. voy a hacer un modesto intento:
> 
> "Viel Glück heute Abend. Alles wirst gut sein . Ich bin ganz sicher. Ich würsche, ich wäre da jetz"
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano



Casi es perfecto!

Viel Glück heute Abend! Alles wird gut gehen . Ich bin ganz sicher . Ich wünschte, ich wäre jetzt da.
O: .......... Alles wird gut gehen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. .......


----------



## Ma biche

Muchísimas gracias, rapidísima Liana. 
Me estás animando a empezar a aprender !
Y el "da" y el "mir" a qué hacen referencia?
Espero que no sea demasiada pregunta para ser mi primera lección;-)


----------



## Bahiano

Ma biche said:


> Muchísimas gracias, rapidísima Liana.
> Me estás animando a empezar a aprender !
> Y el "da" y el "mir" a qué hacen referencia?
> Espero que no sea demasiada pregunta para ser mi primera lección;-)


da = allí
mir = pronombre reflexivo (mi, -me) de "sich sicher sein" (estar seguro)


----------



## Liana

> Ma biche;,
> Y el "da" y el "mir" a qué hacen referencia?



Mi primera frase correspondía a la que querías decir tú. Pero, es así que normalmente no hacemos frases tan cortas, por esto te había escrito otra opción.

Lo de "da" es para "de ello". Correcto sería decir "darüber, davon", pero esto no suena bien en esta frase. Usando el "davon" tendría que cambiar un poco la frase diciendo: "Davon bin ich überzeugt". (Más bien en el sentido de "estar convencida").
Lo de "mir -me" puedes decir o no. Si lo dices, pones de relieve un poco más que tú te estás segura de que irá bien.

Espero que entiendas lo que quería decirte.


----------



## Ma biche

Muchísimas gracias Bahiano y gracias de nuevo a Liana!
Por lo que entiendo " da " tiene el significado de " allí"  o de " de ello" ... según el contexto. 
Otros aspectos que me resultan extraños es que "estar seguro de" sea un reflexivo en alemán y que además puedas omitir a voluntad el pronombre! y que después de "davon" o " da" se altere el orden de_ sujeto +verbo_ a _verbo + sujeto_...
Creo que todavía no capto bien la lógica de esta lengua, si es que la tiene . Bueno, poco a poco.


----------

